# Wish I had AWD or 4WD



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Darn....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You operate in Park Cit,y and you lack AWD?
That's like operating in an OR, without scalpels!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, massive surge! I'm in Columbus and I hope we get a lot of snow, I just put new tires on my SUV.


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

I will be registering my wifes car (Evoque) just in case it ever snows here in Dallas and I decide to drive. Mine has AWD but it spins all 4 just idling.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Traction > Drivetrain all day long. Tire grip is far more important than AWD. Granted, if I actually lived in PC I'd have both. But if you have to choose between one, or already have a FWD vehicle, get snow tires.

I drive PC regularly. I drove this last weekend (Friday Nov 30 and Saturday December 1). Made a killing with all the snow. Like your map showed, there was mad surge pricing. I drove about 5 rides in a row with 2.5X-4X surge. As you might know, the minimum fare in PC for Uber is $9, with the driver getting $5.25. People were paying $15-$20 to go to Canyon Village and upwards of $35 just to go down to Kimball Junction. Drivers were dropping off like flies. Especially little dorky cars like Nissan Versa's and the Prius's. I have FWD and plowed the snow with absolutely no problems. Snow tires are the cake. AWD is the icing. You need snow tires, not AWD. I recommend Bridgestone Blizzaks or Michelin Xice. Granted, you might have a hard time finding them at this point. Many tire shops are sold out, though I'm sure they'll be getting in shipments soon.

I drove a lady from Heber back to PC because none of the shops in PC had snow tires after that storm over Thanksgiving weekend. She had to take her car to the Discount Tire down in Heber just to get the tires, which weren't coming in until the next day. So she dropped her car off so they could get them on, then presumably took an Uber back to Heber the next day to pick it up.

Snow tires aren't cheap. And they wear much quicker on dry or warm roads. But you can pay them off in only one snowy weekend.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Traction >Tire grip is far more important than AWD.


This is a very true statement. All-Wheel-Drive is All-Wheel-Skid if your tires lose traction. All-Seasonal tires are no match to winter/snow tires when the weather turns bad.


losiglow said:


> I recommend Bridgestone Blizzaks or Michelin Xice. Granted, you might have a hard time finding them at this point. Many tire shops are sold out, though I'm sure they'll be getting in shipments soon.


Another very true statement. The time to order winter/snow tires is _BEFORE _Thanksgiving.


----------

